# 1701D paint scheme



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I've been watching TNG on Netflix. It appears to be the HD version. Colors are much crisper and the images more detailed. Via the internet, I can only watch the 720p variant. Not enough speed for the full 1080p.

The 1701D is gorgeous to watch! The green parts of the hull have a light, almost lime, green with a matte, possibly metallic cast to them. Beautiful, really. Does anyone have an official list of the paint colors used?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Andy Probert put up an official color chart many years ago. I've been having trouble finding it online lately, though. Also, he gave us Pantone colors, not model colors. But try a search, it may pop up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Found something. Scroll down a ways for a color table. This isn't Andy's original swatch chart, but the PMS colors are the same:
Galaxy class model | Memory Alpha | Fandom powered by Wikia

Blue: Pantone 290, FS-1526
Green: Pantone 565, FS-24516
Lifeboats: PMS 413, FS-36595
Phasers: PMS 455, FS-34201


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tried to paste a table and failed. :lol:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thank you, John. Yes, I found the Memory Alpha site. Disappointing that they doubt allow for download of the images.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I remember getting the Pantone, Federal Standard, and Gunze Sangyo equivalents. Perhaps I still have the notes on a instruction sheet. I'll have a look.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The best match I found for the blue is good ol' RLM 76, the WWII German aircraft belly color, available in many model paint ranges.

The green is hard to match out of the bottle. I used RLM 84, which is hard to come by since historians proved it never actually existed, and was just an off batch of RLM 76 with a green tint. The WWII British naval aircraft color "Sky Type S" seems a decent choice. In both cases I cut it with the 76 a bit so the model didn't look like a checkerboard.

Keeping to the Nazi theme, RLM 02, the WWII German aircraft interior color, is a good match for the phaser strips.

USS Enterprise NCC1701-D refit


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Then again, when the remastered episodes are played on H&I, the green looks a lot brighter than what I used.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

charonjr said:


> Thank you, John. Yes, I found the Memory Alpha site. Disappointing that they doubt allow for download of the images.


Yes, you can the download images. click on the small image in the article, and when it pops up, click on the link above it which says "see full-size image". When that shows up. right-click on the image and select Save.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Owen! Thank you !


----------



## Daniel Kaiser (Jan 22, 2015)

From the Wayback machine


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

daniel kaiser said:


> from the wayback machine


That's it!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Remember, that those are TV colors. If you want to replicate the movie appearance, those colors will not work.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Weren't they more blue and gray tones in Generations? When they had the large crash saucer in an exhibit in Phoenix, that was when I discovered the "bomb" shape used to texture the phaser strips!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, it was repainted with more panel detail for Generations.


----------



## Fraley_1701 (Jul 5, 2016)

Andrew Probert's original color scheme for the Enterprise D (TV version).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

[echo] That's it! [/echo]


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

NICE! Thank you, Fraley. After seeing that 3D printed Klingon D7 build, when I can afford the PLA plastic, I am planning on doing a 1/1000 Enterprise D. Meanwhile, I am building a mesh for a Enterprise J to print out for a friend. Just trying to decide scale. 2 miles long! Even 1/2500 is 51 inches long! Probably, I will go for 1/5000.


----------

